
DevOps tools in a nutshell - tiwarinitish86
https://devup.co/a-look-at-devops-tools-landscape-7220099c6b81#.wqbzixgow
======
perlgeek
I'm quite disappointed by the "Continuous Delivery" section.

I expected tools that let you model a Continuous Delivery pipeline, like
[http://concourse.ci/](http://concourse.ci/),
[https://go.cd/](https://go.cd/), or Jenkins with the Pipelines plugin
(directly included in Jenkins 2.0+, iirc).

Tools like Maven and Ant would be only a step in such a pipeline.

I guess this reinforces the OPs point that the whole devops nomenclature is
very fractured, and folks use terms from this field as they please.

~~~
jarrettcoggin
I completely agree. That section was a gross misunderstanding of what
Continuous Delivery actually is. It should have actually been called
"Packaging". The "Continuous Delivery" section was more about versioned
packaging (and vendoring dependencies into packages), while the automation
section was about configuration management of servers (which included
deploying versioned packages).

If someone wants to understand what Continuous Delivery actually is (which is
pretty well understood), there's a great book on the topic called... oddly
enough... "Continuous Delivery" by Jez Humble. It covers CD pipelines like you
mentioned, while also covering a bunch of the other listed topics at a high
level in a much better way. Granted it's an actual book, but it's worth it's
place on an DevOps/Release/Software Engineer's desk when implemented
appropriately.

~~~
jk563
It's an excellent book that I highly recommend. A lot to get through but it
never gets difficult to read, and they (David Farley co-authored) include many
anecdotes of when things have gone both right and wrong to demonstrate the
points they make.

------
zedpm
The main missing category I noticed was monitoring. Host and service
monitoring are critical to maintaining stable systems, so it's a glaring
oversight to exclude it. Some common solutions for monitoring are Nagios,
Icinga, and Sensu.

Oddly enough, the author mentions Nagios under the Logging heading. Nagios
does offer a log server product, but it's not commonly used and when someone
says Nagios, they almost always mean the monitoring solution.

~~~
eddieroger
They also neglected to mention metrics, which I think is the twin sibling to
logging. Metrics tell you what is happening, logs tell you what happened.
Monitoring can be built off metrics as well, or by an external source pinging
in (or both, realistically).

------
spotman
This might be better titled as a random list of tools that you may know about
or be curious about.

Sure there is some overlap with the already loosely defined 'devops' but this
doesn't really make any headway on defining it.

Where is bash, awk and sed in this list?

------
twic
> There is no single definition, rather people use the term ‘DevOps’ as it
> suits them. And I don’t see harm in doing that as long as the basic concept
> is clear.

That's the thing, though - the basic concept very obviously isn't clear.

I've seen it go from "developers automating what operators do" to "developers
and operators working together" to "operators using automation" to "operators
doing things manually" to, in this article, "developers or operators doing
things however".

There isn't really much point in using a term with such loose and varying
meaning.

~~~
tibu
How about "developers taking responsibility of their own code in live
environment"?

~~~
schainks
This highly depends on the nature of your organization and how many developers
you're dealing with. I've seen it quickly break down once you reach more than
3 products and more than 15 devs.

Otherwise, at some point, you need a group of people (devs or otherwise) to
sit down, define how these things are done for everyone, get group buy-in,
then build the thing that puts their things in live environment.

------
subway
Wow, this author is clueless. This is a mishmash list of tools with several
misunderstandings about what they do.

------
0xmohit
Quoting from [http://devup.io/about/](http://devup.io/about/)

    
    
      DevUp is a platform where you can connect different tools from your
      workspace and get all the information on a single dashboard.
    

Things that immediately cross the mind upon reading this are Prometheus [0]
and Grafana [1]. No mention anywhere!

Talking about DevOps, I would have expected a mention of Phabricator [2].

[0] [https://prometheus.io/](https://prometheus.io/)

[1] [http://grafana.org/](http://grafana.org/)

[2]
[https://github.com/phacility/phabricator](https://github.com/phacility/phabricator)

~~~
blahi
[https://github.com/phacility/phabricator](https://github.com/phacility/phabricator)

wow. Why is this not more famous?

~~~
0xmohit
Quoting from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phabricator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phabricator)

    
    
      Phabricator was originally developed as an internal tool at
      Facebook. [0][1][2]
    

Companies using Phabricator [3]:

    
    
      - Stripe
      - Pinterest
      - Khan Academy
      - Asana
      - Wikimedia Foundation
      - KDE
      - Dropbox
      - Uber
      - Bloomberg
      - Deviant Art
      - Haskell.org
      - Babel JS
      - Facebook
      - Instagram
      - MemSQL
      - Disqus
      - FreeBSD
      - Blender
    

[0]
[https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabflavor/article/proje...](https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabflavor/article/project_history)

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/07/oh-what-noble-scribe-
hath-p...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/07/oh-what-noble-scribe-hath-penned-
these-words/)

[2] [http://readwrite.com/2011/09/28/a-look-at-phabricator-
facebo...](http://readwrite.com/2011/09/28/a-look-at-phabricator-
facebook#awesm=~olc3GsPA9t1BIk)

[3] [https://www.phacility.com/](https://www.phacility.com/)

------
OoH4vu7w
So Nagios is a log management tool but Graylog is missing.

------
twic
Apparently Nagios is a logging tool, and metrics don't exist.

~~~
zedpm
Nagios _has_ a logging tool, but when people say "Nagios", they're almost
always talking about the monitoring tool.

------
geggam
[http://www.devopsbookmarks.com/](http://www.devopsbookmarks.com/)

irc channel on freenode has this information compiled

------
VOYD
I've never read soo many "DevOps" buzzwords on one place.

